

Let Shit Happen - akhilrex
http://akhil.me/2012/let-shit-happen

======
drunken_thor
The site timesout for me. Is this part of the lesson?

~~~
JonnieCache
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://akhil.me/2012/let-
shit-happen&hl=en&prmd=imvns&strip=1)

~~~
akhilrex
Thanks a lot for the link :) The site is up now

------
RyanMcGreal
I'm getting the error: "Content Encoding Error. The page you are trying to
view cannot be shown because it uses an invalid or unsupported form of
compression." I haven't seen that one before.

------
randomdrake
My browser is reporting that your website is infected with a trojan horse:

BlacoleRef

Might want to look into that.

------
tomasien
<http://what-if.xkcd.com/11/> Shit unlikely to happen

